# Cargador Olivetti 110



## wgzerno (Ago 7, 2013)

hola, alguien tendra el conexionado del cargador a la ficha ? olipad 110 .
gracias


----------



## Scooter (Ago 7, 2013)

¿Se te ha roto el cargador?
Es un equipo nuevo, reclama la garantía.
En el manual a lo mejor viene.


----------



## wgzerno (Ago 7, 2013)

si, es nuevo pero lo rompio mi nieto, en realidad lo desarmo y no se como armarlo, pense en soldarle el cable de la fuente directo a los pines, pero ni idea como va. 
y aca en argentina el cargador sale casi 70 €


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2013)

Sip pero el riesgo es mayormas caro aún 

Esperemos a ver si alguien tiene uno y lo mide . . .


----------



## patriciooholegu (Dic 12, 2013)

Que tal. Decidi buscar en google si alguien estaba dando vueltas con este asunto ya que a un cliente le paso lo mismo (Perdio el cargador). Me costo mucho pero al final encontre la solucion:
En la tablet Olipad 110  los pins de entrada para cargar son:

pin 16            negativo (Ground)
pin 1-2-3 positivo

Yo solucione el problema de una manera bastante dificil (Tenes que ser tecnico bastante corajudo. Si no tenes ideas de electronica y equipo para soldar no te lances a hacerlo vos mismo): Desarmar la tablet (Hay que levantar la tapa de plastico que cubre el touchpanel forzando unas pestañas, ayudado por algo fino pero que no corte para no dañar, como por ejemplo una tarjeta de credito. No hay que sacar tornillos).
Comprar "cargador viajero generico para IPAD" (5 volts, 2 ampers) pero SOLO CON LA INTENCION DE USAR LA FICHA CONECTORA.Cortar el cable.

Obtener un transformador de 12 volts 2 amps.
Unir el transformador de 12 al cable con ficha de IPAD, QUEDANDO en el pin 16  negativo y en el PIN 27 POSITIVO.
Ahora ¡cuidado con lo siguiente! En la placa madre del Olipad hay que dessoldar el pin 27, de tal manera que no haga contacto con ella. Luego de eso soldar pin 27 a los pins 1-2-3 con un cablecito finito.

Y Listo!! Nos queda la tablet cargando perfectamente.
Ahora unas aclaraciones:
-Busque por todo argentina y el mundo entero el cargador original y NO EXISTE.
-Compre el cargador del IPAD  con la esperanza de que funcionara magicamente pero no fue asi. Algunos compañeros de la empresa donde trabajo probaron cargadores con fichas identicas a la ficha del Olipad y no servian.
-El echo de dessoldar el pin 27 de la placa madre debe dejar inutilizada alguna salida o entrada pero a cambio quedo un cargador PERFECTO estetica y funcionalmente por 50 pesos (El transformador de 12 volts no me costo nada porque ya lo tenia. Es el voltaje mas comun del mundo y posiblemente tengas uno a mano).
-Desarmar la ficha del cargador de Ipad y dessoldar el pin 27 de la mother del Olipad, y luego el puenteo a los pins 1-2 y 3 fue un trabajo de altisima precision, desgastante y que te deja las manos temblando y la cabeza latiendo.

Por favor comentar si solucionaron gracias a esta respuesta (Solo por saber si fue util a alguien).
Un saludo.


----------



## wgzerno (Dic 14, 2013)

Gracias Pato, lo pruebo y después te comento el resultado


----------

